# IsSendmail bei 1&1



## technikfrager (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

möchte per phpmailer mit Befehl "IsSendmail" bei 1&1 shared hosting Mails über n Formular versenden.
Mir fällt nur immer auf, dass nicht alle Mails ankommen. Kann es sein, dass es dort so etwas wie ein Spamschutz gibt, und nicht alle Mails durchgelassen werden? Ist ein bißchen blöd, wenn man z.B. ein Gewinnspiel veranstalten möchte.. Weiß jemand ne Lösung? SMTP geht ja nicht bei 1&1 shared hosting.


----------



## technikfrager (30. September 2011)

PS: Thema wurde falsch benannt: Muss IsSendmail statt IsMail heißen.


----------

